# Seguidor de luz (barato y facil)



## mechomorfic galvan (Dic 4, 2011)

Decidi hacer este tema aunque ya existen parecidos porque la mayoria al llevarlos a la prectica no me funcionaban o al hacerlo tenia que modificar valores de resistencias o modelos de transistor, etc. Despues de trabajar en un proyecto de la escuela me di cuenta de que es realmente facil y sencillo hacer un "robot" seguidor de luz. 

para empezar los materiales generalmente como estudiantes o hobbistas de electronica o mecatronica es comun comprar los componentes en steren ya que ahi encontramos la mayoria.
1. 2 LDR de 2 Mohms 
2. 2 resistencias de 10 ohms 
3. bateria de 9v 
4. 2 transistores TIP31C 
5. 2 diodos IN4007 
6. 3 terminales chicas para PCB

ademas de obviamente la placa y lo necesario para el PCB, y los motores que generalmente se sacan de carros a control remoto de juguete, yo por experiencia recomiendo no sacarlos de carro solamente quitar la tapa y sobre el chasis montar el circuito ya que los trenes de engranajes son muy utiles para soportar el peso de la pila ya que a veces esto hace que el carro no avanze. 

Ya que tenemos todo solo resta conectar, probar, y listo 

espero esto les sirva, sin mas que decir adjunto el circuito, el PDF del PCB y la colocacion de los componentes


----------



## elprofetellez (Dic 4, 2011)

Está muy bien tu aporte. Gracias.
Por lo que veo, ya te habrás dado cuenta que tu BOT manda a operar los motores con cualquier cantidad de luz ya que su control es lazo abierto, puedes mejorarlo utilizando un control de Umbral para que solo funcione con determinada cantidad de luz, colocale un Op Amp en configuración de comparador y uun par de Preset, ya verás que seguirá siendo sencillo, práctico, económico y divertido, pero más eficiente.

Nos cuentas el resultado.

Saludos!


----------



## mechomorfic galvan (Dic 6, 2011)

Ya eh empezado a implementar la idea gracias, no se me habia ocurrido no se mucho de electronica de potencia creo asi se llama apenas cursare el prox. semestre esta materia y creo que me sera de mucha utilidad ya he investigado la configuracion de comparador del op amp y me parece muy facil asi que manos a la obra de nuevo gracias por la idea.


----------



## fitomaxinez (Dic 13, 2011)

puedo ocupar esa bateria de 9v y poner dos motores de 3vdc  ?


----------



## ivan147007 (Dic 18, 2011)

Sencillo y economico,felicidades!!!


----------



## mechomorfic galvan (Ene 16, 2012)

fitomaxinez
 puedo ocupar esa bateria de 9v y poner dos motores de 3vdc ?

Claro que puedes ese fue la idea yo lo hize asi y me funciono al 100% solo cuida que la bateria tenga suficiente carga porque de lo contrario podria no funcionar del todo bien


----------



## solaris8 (Ene 16, 2012)

me gusto,sencillo, práctico, económico y divertido....
lo demas,bueno a echarle ganas 
 :buenpost:


----------



## avatartaz (Jul 8, 2012)

una pregunta se puede hacer con una bateria de celular? que es de 3.7 v???


----------



## mosconi30 (Jul 23, 2012)

lo pondre en practica .gracias por el aporte


----------



## Pedroalh (Mar 3, 2014)

Hola buenas noches
Tengo un problemilla con este circuito lo saque de un tutorial de youtube.
Creo que el problema son los transistores los motores que utilizo son los de k'nex consumen 330 mA, pensando que seria eso, le puse un tipo 31c que tenia en casa pero no hace nada. 
Lo alimento con 6v
Muchas gracias de antemano.
Estoy untentendo subir la foto pero no me deja por que la subi en otro tema y me lo cerraron por que ya existia y no se como poner lo aqui esta en "proyecto de un seguidor de luz"


----------

